
Elite of Ukrainian Aerobatics – Aeroclub «Pilot» [video] - app4soft
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCTDhOw39GM
======
app4soft
Additionally photo-report available.[0]

> _Timur Fatkullin, 26-year-old pilot of EXTRA EA-330LX (r /n UR-TIM)_ \-
> [http://spotters.net.ua/search/?reg=UR-
> TIM](http://spotters.net.ua/search/?reg=UR-TIM)

> _Igor Chernov, 51-year-old pilot of EXTRA EA-330SC (r /n UR-GOR)_ \-
> [http://spotters.net.ua/search/?reg=UR-
> GOR](http://spotters.net.ua/search/?reg=UR-GOR)

> _Both pilots are members of National Federation of Aerobatics of Ukraine_ \-
> [https://nfau.org](https://nfau.org)

[0]
[https://www.pravda.com.ua/articles/2019/11/15/7231995/](https://www.pravda.com.ua/articles/2019/11/15/7231995/)

